# Sewer calls.........do you guys give free estimates?



## johnny the bull (Jun 10, 2011)

I have a business in northern nj.......and ill tellya guys ive been getting my throat cut as of late.........i really dont like to lower my prices.....because i truly believe im owed that money.....knowledge and skill are powerful things as we all know......anyway........with gas prices the way they are......i dont like going out for nothing especially if they are taking quotes......i mean wtf.......how do you guys handle this.....any imput is appreciated.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

"*do you guys give free estimates"


Only over the phone.
*


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

We have a flat rate for sewer calls.....

rate depends on what machine we use....


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I would never give a price over the phone on sewer calls. How the heck do you know what you are getting into? The homeowner almost always DOESN'T know if it's a shower p-trap or a collapsed orangeburg main. All they say is "the shower is backing up".

So, how much is it going to be to unstop that shower? Are you going to be running a 3/8" cable just into the trap or are you going to show up with a back hoe?

If the homeowner is not willing to pay the charge for a licensed master plumber to come out and diagnose the problem and give a price (not an estimate), it's a loser call anyway. No need to assist them in devaluing your trade.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Rate, but no promise here.

If you want to play the loss leader gig, that is another topic.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

give a price over the phone based off a 2 hour job. customer is made aware this is a rough estimate. the job gets actual priced according to how long the job is.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Protech said:


> I would never give a price over the phone on sewer calls. How the heck do you know what you are getting into? The homeowner almost always DOESN'T know if it's a shower p-trap or a collapsed orangeburg main. All they say is "the shower is backing up".
> 
> So, how much is it going to be to unstop that shower? Are you going to be running a 3/8" cable just into the trap or are you going to show up with a back hoe?
> 
> If the homeowner is not willing to pay the charge for a licensed master plumber to come out and diagnose the problem and give a price (not an estimate), it's a loser call anyway. No need to assist them in devaluing your trade.




Why make a mountain out of a molehill ? 95% of my drain & sewer jobs are finished within an hour or slightly over. Tell the customer your rates and be done with it. It's only an ESTIMATE.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> Why make a mountain out of a molehill ? 95% of my drain & sewer jobs are finished within an hour or slightly over. Tell the customer your rates and be done with it. It's only an ESTIMATE.


I tell them it's $***.XX first hour includes travel and set up then it's $XX.XX per half hour after if needed. I try to explain it's your sewer I don't know what's in it? What it is made of? How it's plumbed? Or what you flush down it? Not every house is the same or the usage.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

We try our best to never give a price over the phone, not even a ballpark price. You may be thinking Little League when we are on the major league. For a dispatch fee we will come to your home and give you a price.

We state that we will attempt to unstop the line, but never guarantee it.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

9 out of 10 drain calls I do are caused by some underlying condition.

I hope you aren't one of those "point me towards the standing water and I'll start snaking types".

60s-80s home with cast iron kitchen drain stoppage is a rotted out line 50% of the time. 

Most main line stoppages are from back pitched lines, brakes, collapsed orangeburg. It's pretty rare that I just snake a drain due to a freak stoppage.



AssTyme said:


> Why make a mountain out of a molehill ? 95% of my drain & sewer jobs are finished within an hour or slightly over. Tell the customer your rates and be done with it. It's only an ESTIMATE.


----------



## johnny the bull (Jun 10, 2011)

*estimates*

thx for the advice on snaking drains protech.........i think i got it covered my friend.......i just asked about estimates over the phone ......because this areea is taking it up the a**....in this economy. In regards to sags, bellies and back pitched lines....i always give the option on replacement or to have the line snaked/jetted..... and if the line is orangeburge i suggest immediate replacement because orangeburg is basically wood fibered pipe tar impregnated.......not a long term solution......but dont tell that too the mfrs of orangeburg........lol


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Protech said:


> 9 out of 10 drain calls I do are caused by some underlying condition.
> 
> *I hope you aren't one of those "point me towards the standing water and I'll start snaking types".*
> 
> ...




Yup, unless I see a problem that says otherwise that would be me. I find that most of my stoppages are abuse or roots. Sure there are other problems with older (sometimes newer) lines but people don't like to be sold unnecessary high dollar work if they can get by every so often with a rodding. These people will live with a not so perfect line.

In the last 17 months (1000+ jobs) I can count on one hand how many times the line absolutely needed to be replaced/repaired. I then hand them the business card of my licensed plumber friend.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

johnny the bull said:


> I have a business in northern nj.......and ill tellya guys ive been getting my throat cut as of late.........i really dont like to lower my prices.....because i truly believe im owed that money.....knowledge and skill are powerful things as we all know......anyway........with gas prices the way they are......i dont like going out for nothing especially if they are taking quotes......i mean wtf.......how do you guys handle this.....any imput is appreciated.


 
No estimate is free. If they want a free estimate, please bring the problem to me and I will take a look at it. :laughing:

"Why don't you give me a free estimate"? And who will pay for my Gas, Insurance and my time away from my family?

If you want a free estimate, chances are that you can not afford any service from any professional and I will have a problem collecting from you.

Had a client in a well to do area lie to my face about her husband leaving her and the kids. I opened up the refrig and it was empty. 3 days later I was shopping for christmas in a mall and I found her and 4 of her friends shoe shopping and on line paying with a credit card for 1800 bucks of shoes. I made it a point for her to see me and I said hello to her friends and I wished her and her kids the best of luck with her husband leaving them. One of the woman turned out to ber her Mother In Law. Need I say more?? :laughing:


Just because somebody does not find your services of value, it does not mean you should work for free.


----------

